# Boone / Blowing Rock



## hoovypedals (Oct 16, 2004)

The wife & I just got home from a weekend trip down to Boone & Blowing Rock. VERY nice area and the people were very freindly. I didn't get down to the Linville or Bakersvile area like I planned. I was impressed with the blowing rock area for its little Inns and resturaunts. A pretty pricey area but VERY clean. 
I have a small group of guys that are interested in putting a weekend ride trip together. I just wanted some opinons on wether it is a better to stay and ride in the Bakersville area and ride or is Blowing Rock just as good? We went to the Cliff Dwellers Inn and looked at some rooms that were super nice the place had a sanitation rating of 100%, & it is just a mile from the Parkway entrance. :thumbsup: 

THANKS in advance James & Amy


----------



## spin150 (May 24, 2005)

If you like Blowing Rock, you have nice options on the Parkway - a long climb up to the Linn Cove Viaduct (a spectacular view), or the other way where you have many shorter climbs in short succesion. 

There are also marked century starting in Boone (Valle Crucis) for the Blood, Sweat and Gears route, or in Bakersville for the Roan Moan ride.

Check out the Bicycle Inn in Bakersville.


----------



## hoovypedals (Oct 16, 2004)

*Thanks*

Thanks Spin,

Yes I was impressed with Blowing Rock especially the Cliff Dwellers Inn. The main reason for my post is because I didn't get down to the Bicycle Inn to check it out and the area itself. I just wanted to make sure I didn't miss anything big. I talked to one of the guys in the magic cycles shop and he told me about some of the local rides and gave me a few pointers, but the guys on this site are VERY schooled on the area and are a BIG help!!! I found the info on the Bicycle Inn on another post, which got me interested in the area. The guy at the shop also told me that several of the american based teams use the area for training. He said BMC was ther last week early in the week for a couple days. I am a big Jittery Joes fan it would be great to get to spin the pedals alongside some of those guys, Lord knows I'll never keep up but it would be a thrill !!

RIDE ON !!!! HOOVY


----------



## Masi-Rider (Nov 2, 2006)

I lived up there for a long time and still go back numerous times throughout the year to ride. I have to reccomend a route from Blowing Rock down Schull's Mill into Valley Crucis up Hwy 194 to Banner Elk. From there go through Banner Elk and down 105 to Linville and then back to Blowing Rock along the Parkway. I used to do this ride every weekend and have to rate it as one of my all time favorites.


----------



## Bop Gun (Jun 24, 2006)

I live in FL but have a house in Blowing Rock. Awesome cycling there! PM me if you need and other info. MY buddy and I will be there this weekend for Bridge to Bridge. Should be 
?fun???


----------



## HikenBike (Apr 3, 2007)

hoovypedals said:
 

> The wife & I just got home from a weekend trip down to Boone & Blowing Rock. VERY nice area and the people were very freindly. I didn't get down to the Linville or Bakersvile area like I planned. I was impressed with the blowing rock area for its little Inns and resturaunts. A pretty pricey area but VERY clean.
> I have a small group of guys that are interested in putting a weekend ride trip together. I just wanted some opinons on wether it is a better to stay and ride in the Bakersville area and ride or is Blowing Rock just as good? We went to the Cliff Dwellers Inn and looked at some rooms that were super nice the place had a sanitation rating of 100%, & it is just a mile from the Parkway entrance. :thumbsup:
> 
> THANKS in advance James & Amy


I just got back from Valle Crucis. I highly recommend the B&B that I stayed at:

http://www.lazy-bear-lodge.com/index.htm

Top-notch all around! However, it's not next the Parkway. The BRP is about 5-10 miles down the road.


----------

